# Help with Jigs



## Coekrych (Jul 19, 2006)

Can someone tell me when where and what kind of jigs to throw! Just lost a tourney because of jigs I need some help!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

You can throw a jig in any situation: around wood, rock, pads, grass, or even on a mud bank, it works everywhere. My best advice is to start throwing a 1/4 oz jig with a trailer in matching color and start experimenting with it. You won't learn the technique over night. Once you do learn it, you will be amazed with the results.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I use Bitsy bug jigs. They have just the right size/style for around here. I usually use a zoom trailer of some sort.


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

I never even tried to Jig. Is there a good informative site on it perchance?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Check the gas tank first LOL. Couldn't help it man.

Mike has given you good advice. I used to think jigs wouldn't catch a fish if it was right in front of them. Then cpl years ago i went out with a buddy and that is all we did all day. Since then i have put alot of time in jig fishing and its starting to really pay off. You just have to play with them and get comfortable with them iam still learing new things to do with them and ways to get fish to bite its never the same.


----------

